# Fromm vs. Kirkland Puppy vs. ???



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Unless something changed in the last year or 2, Kirkland's is a Diamond product. It used to be the exact same food, just in a private label bag (Kirkland), as the Diamond line called Professional. Just an FYI if you weren't aware.

I personally use Precise Holistic adult large breed and used the large breed puppy till 9 months. Awesome food, dogs do fantastic on it.


----------



## drew510 (Sep 12, 2017)

Our puppy started her dog food life on Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy. I have no doubt it is a great product, but she wouldn't eat it unless I doctored it up a bit. A lot of folks on here swear by Purina Pro Plan, so I am giving that a shot. We are just at the end of transitioning her to it, so I can't really give any anecdotal information on how she has done with it, but I can tell you she LOVES it. Not that that should be a prime factor in choosing a dog food, but it helps if they actually want to eat what you give them.

Make sure you can find Fromm near you if you go with it, as they don't sell it on Chewy and it's is only available through third party sellers on Amazon for a MUCH higher price. Look at Fromm's website to find an authorized retailer near you. It should be about $50-$55 for a 35ish pound bag. I was lucky and a great regional store called Mud Bay carries it and has a store about a mile from my work. If you happen to be in the NW, check it out. It's like the Trader Joes of pet stores. They mainly cater to dogs and cats and their staff is very knowledgeable and their prices are spot on with Amazon and Chewy.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

If you want options online I think petflow carries fromm as well.


----------

